# is it me or my 240???



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

i got a 95 240sx with injen intake and exhaust....I havent drivin my car and awhile and I noticed a big drop in speed when i shift into 3rd gear...1st and 2nd are pretty sweet so i was wondering if theres somethin wrong with my car..the drop isnt huge but you can tell a good size difference.....

hit me up with some info.


----------



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

HOW LONG HAS THE CAR BEEN SITTING AND HAS IT CLEARED UP YET


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

like a month.....its still the same it might be becuz i was driving my friends spec v around for awhile....ill do some basic maintenance on it and hopefully it will make a difference...
my top end prob just isnt as fast as i want it 2 b.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If 1st and 2nd are fine, it may be you just aren't used to the ratio splits between 2nd and 3rd.The 240 might use a short 1st and 2nd to get off the line quicker but it then needs to have a much taller 3rd.Does anyone know the ratios for this transmission?And what are the ratios for the KA truck trans?Just curious to see what the gear splits are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Its the Spec V's fault... It has those really quick first 2 gears, and more torque than an N/A 240. I should know I had a white one.

The gears in the spec are even, but the 240's 3rd is a little longer cuz it makes it easier to drive around town.

Bottom line your car sitting for about a month wont cause any damage, I think you just need to get used to it again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I forgot.

where you at in Dallas "crazy2002mexican"


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

just southeast of dallas county a shithole named Ferris ....Its off I=45 like 10 min b4 u get to ennis

I need to defintely get my suspension fixed then ill post up again thanx


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

dude come to fort worth Ill check it out the address is5920 huddleston street suite #116 haltom city,Tx 76137 Im a nissan tech


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *If 1st and 2nd are fine, it may be you just aren't used to the ratio splits between 2nd and 3rd.The 240 might use a short 1st and 2nd to get off the line quicker but it then needs to have a much taller 3rd.Does anyone know the ratios for this transmission?And what are the ratios for the KA truck trans?Just curious to see what the gear splits are. *


 I feel like my 3rd is the strongest of all


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

Well I got my suspension fixed and it seems fine now...Thanks for everyones help though....Legend is your car stock or what?? I find that your 3rd gear being strongest of all odd


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

Apexi N1 Duals, high flow cat, 17 konig helium rims (bronze)... other than that its all stock under the hood. Patiently awaiting Sr swap


----------

